# Pressups/Pushups as efficient as doing weights?



## HelloAndGreetings (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,

Basic-ish question really, as push-ups/pull-ups or anything like that as efficient as going to the gym and doing some weights? Or are there differences? If so, what are the differences, which is more efficient for building muscle and strength?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## minilh (Jan 13, 2009)

bodyweight will win every time, get on the floor and try to do 10 push ups, once you have mastered them raise your feet on a chair, do another 10, then raise your feet higher then do another 10, then put your hands on books or anything that will raise you higher keep going keep raising feel the pain


----------



## TREACLE1466867956 (Feb 17, 2009)

^ Pretty crap advice IMO.

What would cause more of a growth response?

-Doing 200 press-ups with feet raised on a bench.....

OR

-Doing 5 sets of 5 reps with 120 kgs on the bench press?

Bodyweight will win every time? Oh yes.... of course, powerlifters use press ups to build their max bench, ridiculous.


----------



## minilh (Jan 13, 2009)

I totally agree with you treacle if and when the trainee is lifting 120 kgs he has more than likely outlifted his body weight and it would be reasonable to expect the weights to out perfom the bodyweight.I personally get a better pump from press ups with feet raised and my hands on a 6" block Ime normally still feeling it 3 days later. try this bodyweight exercise then let me know how it compares to your other shoulder workouts. Face a wall or a door and do a handstand, you may have to start off with a headstand and work on the balance. once you are in a handstand position do ten pressups touching your head to the floor then raising yourself back to the start position. Do three sets of 10 this should take you at least a year to master. You will grow massive shoulders


----------



## minilh (Jan 13, 2009)

Artists, Doctors, Scientists, Sculptors and Physical Culture Experts have declared that I have the

largest and most perfectly developed pectoral (chest) muscles of anybody they have ever seen.

The tremendous strength of my enormous shoulders and powerful arms is due to my muscular

chest development. My chest measures 47 inches normal - not expanded, ten or twelve inches

more than the average individual's. Do not despair! I was once known as flat chested. I came to

realize the importance a great POWERFUL chest played in my search for robust health.


----------



## minilh (Jan 13, 2009)

How strong is it possible to become with bodyweight exercises? Amazingly

strong. In fact I would go so far as to say, done correctly, far stronger than

someone who had trained for the same amount of time with free weights


----------



## minilh (Jan 13, 2009)

That 1st post after the incredible-hulks post starting artists, doctors etc are the words of charles atlas one of the greatest bodyweight bodybuilders of all time. My advice far from being ridiculous should be followed by all trainees intent on gaining muscle. ABS --Hanging leg raises, Crunches various types (bodyweight)

TRICEPS Chair dips (bodyweight)

BACK wide grip pull up (bodyweight)

CHEST parallel bar dips are the very best exercise for developing the chest muscle (bodyweight). NOT ONLY IS IT A COMPOUND EXERCISE, BUT IT HAS THE ADDED BENEFIT OF REQUIRING THE BODY TO MOVE THROUGH SPACE. Any exercise of this type is superior to an exercise that requires the pushing or pulling of a bar. That is the reason why squats are so much more effective than the leg press. Whenever the body moves through space, more muscle fibers are activated. To much dependence on the bench press leads to narrow, low and ultimately imbalanced pec development. Check out the olympic gymnasts their arms and chests are massive, and all done with bodyweights, I rest my case your honour


----------



## TREACLE1466867956 (Feb 17, 2009)

MINILH: Bodyweight exercises can be superb, no doubt. But for a bodybuilder free-weight training should be the bulk of thier routine.

PS, lay off the magic mushrooms, they went out in the 80's.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

obviously you wont acheive the look of a bodybuilder using BW exercises,but anyone in doubt or what can be acheived by them should have a google of matt furey.

ive got one of his ebooks(i think)which you pay for(yeah right)if anyone wants a gander..

thighs like tree chunks!


----------



## minilh (Jan 13, 2009)

Treacle I never tried the magic mushrooms, although I am old enough, I do appologise for preaching. Bodyweight exercices are good, but everybody to their own.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mushrooms can be good :becky:

my old dog used to like skanking the last bit of a cup of tea tho....

and some dopey cnut left half their mushroom tea....

tripping her tits offf she was!


----------



## minilh (Jan 13, 2009)

chuckle chuckle


----------



## minilh (Jan 13, 2009)

Before this discussion ends got to you tube and link upto ghetto workouts there are quite a lot and they are all worth viewing. These guys have awesome bodies and all done with body weight.


----------



## Man Of Steel (Feb 26, 2009)

i would have thought body weight exercises were best for toning up where as weights would be better for gaining mass ....but what works best for some doesnt always work best for others


----------



## dr awesome (Dec 29, 2009)

Look guys as a fireman I need to be at my fittest and able to lift "deadweight" upwards of 100 kg. Therefore I'm giving pretty professional advice when I say that both bodyweight exercises and freeweight lifting are essential in keeping up with the "big guns" masculine image.

We use bodyweight exercises for strengthening and toning whereas freeweights are used to build mass. The secret is that through the use of freeweights, mass is added which relates to greater bodyweight therefore increasing the effectiveness of bodyweight exercises. Being able to lift ones bodyweight is usually the only thing we need to do in most real life situations so thats all that i suggest.

Thanks for listening guys


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

*yes pressups will never compare with raw iron, im ruffly 20 st ant the mo was 23 i can do 50 pressups easy but max out on bench doing 130 kg doing for 8-10 unspotted and that was when i was 23 stone so 23 stone my own weight, 50 pressups 22stone vs bench 8-10 u work it out. any bodybuilder worh his weight should be able to atleast lift the own weight on the bench , i think pushups are good for warming up and also at the end of a chest shoulder etc workout but normally at the end id be lucky to get 1 rep. great if your not getting a pump to do a few between sets if u must.* and yes are gud for toning but aint gonna get u ripped for that u drop ya weight and increase ya reps weights is one of the best forms of exicise for loosing unwanted bodyfat at the end of a work out i normally cant stand lift my arm etc even have a shave lol work hard till the blood is spewing from ya nose allways a show stoper for me. lol


----------

